# Hickey Freeman Suit - Canvassed or Fused?



## agentcard (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello all,

Recently purchased a Hickey Freeman suit from Gilt.com, and I'm trying to figure out if it's fully canvassed or not. Does anyone know whether Hickey Freeman makes suits that aren't fully canvassed? The suit was originally $1500, if that helps.

Thanks!


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

All my HF suits are Mainline (e.g. Madison, Boardroom, etc.) and are are fully canvassed. The LTD line is fused and not worth the money IMO. Pull on the fabric at the front of the suit and try to feel three distinct and separate layers. If the interlining is attached to the front piece it is fused.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

agentcard said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Recently purchased a Hickey Freeman suit from Gilt.com, and I'm trying to figure out if it's fully canvassed or not. Does anyone know whether Hickey Freeman makes suits that aren't fully canvassed? The suit was originally $1500, if that helps.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm afraid that you cannot rely on Gilt's pricing as a guide to what model you have. It may not be deliberate, but it's perfectly possible for Gilt to sell an HF Ltd suit while quoting a retail price applicable to HF mainline. (See their own disclaimer, btw.)


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Basically, look at the tag in the inside right pocket: is there a name (Madison, etc.) Is the grey tag sewn in a criss-cross pattern? is there an embroidered HF logo underneath the left (I think) inside pocket? There are all signs of a mainline HF that would be fully canvassed.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Is the HF Collection for Nordstrom fully canvassed?

Edit:spelling


----------



## Legal_Eagle (Jul 25, 2008)

I actually bought a Hickey Freeman Collection suit tonight from Nordstrom Rack. The paper tags say H Freeman Ltd and there is no model name inside the right breast pocket. I did the pinch test and it's half canvassed. 

Now my question is whether the suit is of reasonably good quality. It is solid navy which is very practical and I got it for $270 something on clearance. I tried it on before when it was marked $459 but decided to pass. I tried it on again tonight, it fits good, and now with the lower price, I figure it can't be that bad right?


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

The Limited is mostly machine made for outlet markets. You got it at a pretty good price but the "retail" price is very inflated. The cloth is usually pretty and it's a pretty good suit for a couple of hundred bucks. At the Rack you have to keep a sharp eye out for red tags that read "From our Nordstrom Store". Those are the real deals.


----------



## Legal_Eagle (Jul 25, 2008)

Right, I do that. I have purchased a HSM Golden Trumpeter there before from the retail store. In my size, 40S to 42s it is pretty slim pickings and I rarely buy a suit there at at the rack. Now, they did have a Blue Label Abboud suit there with the Ing. Loro Piana tag inside from the retail store I believe (retail $800), but it was still $400 I believe. I haven't been entirely impressed with the last and only JA suit that I own, so I wasnt' sure that THAT Abboud suit I saw would be any better. The tag inside the Freeman Ltd suit just reads worsted wool. So I'm not sure which fabric between the JA and the H Freeman Collection/Ltd is technically better.

On a final note, the sleeve lining inside the Freeman suit I bought, is only black, and not the usual cream with stripe (e.g black and maroon) lining of my other suits. Does this by an chance mean that it's not a bemberg lining?


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

Legal_Eagle said:


> I actually bought a Hickey Freeman Collection suit tonight from Nordstrom Rack. The paper tags say H Freeman Ltd and there is no model name inside the right breast pocket. I did the pinch test and it's half canvassed.
> 
> Now my question is whether the suit is of reasonably good quality. It is solid navy which is very practical and I got it for $270 something on clearance. I tried it on before when it was marked $459 but decided to pass. I tried it on again tonight, it fits good, and now with the lower price, I figure it can't be that bad right?


H. Freeman is an entirely separate company than Hickey. It's a good quality American made suit and worth it for that price. They make fully canvassed suits, but they may only be available through MTM.


----------



## Legal_Eagle (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry about the confusion. It's a Hickey-Freeman Collection, paper tag on sleeve and fabric tag inside right breast pocket read Hickey Freeman Ltd. I'm now debating returning the suit though for the sole reason that it appears that the jacket is long, essentially a 42R according to the body length measurement. It is marked a a 42 short which is the size I wear but is longer than my other suits, RLBL, BB, HSM, etc.

Anyone know if Hickey Freeman short sized suits run longer than others. I am thinking the suit may just be miss-marked, although the pants fit great and the rise seems to be shorter than a regular.


----------

